# Best motherboard manufacturer?



## de.das.dude (Sep 10, 2010)

Choose based on performance, cost, availability, longevity, and after-sales service.

dont forget the thanks if you think this poll is awesome.

some one add a poll please.
i forgot to tick the add a poll.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 10, 2010)

That's a tough one, i mean there are a lot of great manufactures that have boards in a ton of different price ranges. EVGA, Gigabyte, ASUS, MSI are generally some of the best.

I'm personally a huge fan of EVGA boards, from my experiences they have some great quality boards with great overclocking potential, i also love the color scheme they go for generally, they have a very bad ass look to them. EVGA also has some great programs like step-up and they also give away a lot of free games just by purchasing there cards. So i really like them, but i really wouldn't say they're ''the best'', as i would pretty much go for any solid board made by those other companies i mentioned above.

But really people have different experiences with different manufacturers.


----------



## monte84 (Sep 10, 2010)

Tough decision, but over the years i say i must have to lean towards MSI for an overall.


----------



## AltecV1 (Sep 10, 2010)

for me its a tie between ASUS and Gigabyte both make great quality motherboards


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 10, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> for me its a tie between ASUS and Gigabyte both make great quality motherboards



same for me too.
I have also used foxconn and they aren't bad but there are only a few that are really good.


----------



## monte84 (Sep 10, 2010)

Im not sure on the intel side of things, but gigabyte has memory issues with AMD systems, not sure if their latest line has fixed this issue yet or not. They will not run at advertised speeds. Their buil quality is good. I dislike how several of their boards are like a quarter of an inch narrower than a regular atx board, so a good portion goes unsupported.


----------



## JATownes (Sep 10, 2010)

Ever since DFI got out of the game, I lean towards Asus.


----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 10, 2010)

My vote goes in for Gigabyte and Asus.


----------



## xrealm20 (Sep 10, 2010)

Gigabyte for Intel and Asus/Biostar for AMD...


----------



## DaveK (Sep 10, 2010)

I personally like Asus and will continue to use them until something goes wrong and customer support won't help. 

BTW, why are you whoring for thanks here? No need to thank you for making a poll.


----------



## claylomax (Sep 10, 2010)

Gigabyte FTW.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 10, 2010)

Best brand ever: GIGABYTE


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 10, 2010)

> for me its a tie between ASUS and Gigabyte both make great quality motherboards


+1 I like the Gigabyte for my intel systems and either Asus or MSI for my AMD systems.


----------



## lepra24 (Sep 10, 2010)

MSI for me


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 10, 2010)

Gigabyte for intel asus for amd


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 10, 2010)

even though i own a asus board then i think GB is my alltime fav board maker

stability, good overclockers, and they always works imo

if i were to get a new board today, id go for a GB board


----------



## sunil (Sep 10, 2010)

For me EVGA.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 10, 2010)

Evga


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 10, 2010)

I personally like Gigabyte, I've had several boards from them over the years.  In the up and coming category I like AsRock, they aren't just budget boards anymore


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 10, 2010)

XFX and MSI are GREAT in my books!

im sure that Gigabyte is a pleasure to use. my last one was 11 years old and had lots of chronic issues


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 10, 2010)

I will miss Abit greatly when it comes to my next upgrade. Used Abit for many a build and many of them are still alive and kicking. I don't care much for Gigabyte as I dislike their BIOS setup greatly. Never touched ASUS as they are too "gimmicky" so I will remain undecided....


----------



## Yukikaze (Sep 10, 2010)

EVGA, with Gigabyte for more sane boards.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 10, 2010)

i also used to love DFI, but now........meh


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 10, 2010)

Top notch quality, customer service, documentation, and more. They've got the whole package. I'll continue to buy their boards until they do me wrong.


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 10, 2010)

asus all the way, gigabyte bios are weird to me. and fuck evga i used them for my P55 first choice and straight up they dissapointed me.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Sep 11, 2010)

Ive seen poor people come to my tech shop, ask for ASUS RMA's on some of there old high end deluxe p5n board, or lga 775 board, and people have gone threw 8-12 RMA's, getting the same board back.

Last board RMA'd from asus, litteraly came within inches of killing a working, it blew up, a actuall current traveled to a co-workers hand and made a huge bang. rediculas :shadedshu

MSI, They have been solid, but they make to much low end for my liking, for the price.

Gigabyte

Gigabyte has been 100+ with everything, solid, and for money on the low, your gettin dual slot x16 boards, overclock crazy, great quality.

Silly boards.

Gigabyte needs more recognition. 

EVGA makes people cry, instantly, always, *ohh my p55-x58-780i-750i-730i-790i failed on me horrible again.

Same with XFX.

Gigabyte is my only vote.


----------



## Zen_ (Sep 11, 2010)

Asus, Gigabyte and MSI all deserve some credit for longevity. All the boards I had pre-Athlon 64 (EPoX, Soltek, Abit, Albatron) are now defunct. So I guess by that measure MSI wins by default since I owned two MSI boards that were very inexpensive and could run with the big boys overclocking, but had virtually no extras. Was going to get another MSI for my Phenom II but I don't like how many of the cheaper boards these days are narrower and don't use the 3rd row of ATX holes. Asus had the only good board under $100 that was the normal width.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 11, 2010)

Depends on what you mean by best. By some measures I'd say Asrock, by other I'd say Asus (yes I know they're practically the same company). For highest benchmark scores I'd say Asus (they seem to always be 1% faster in board benchmarks), for highest bus overclocking I'd say gigabyte (at least with 775). For price/feature set I'd say Asrock. For reliability, well I've found that most of the big brands are the same in this area. It's hard to say if asus is really any worse because they seem to sell the most boards, which would lead to more noticeable failures for whoever has to deal with it. With evga I think the issue was those nvidia chipsets, they sucked.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 11, 2010)

IMO 
this is my idea on this 

Gigabyte for cheap quality boards that overclock
Asus for the upper mid-high end boards(costly)

Gigabyte and Asus are both top notch when you get into there "high end" boards. But on a budget i would recommend Gigabyte over Asus 90% of the time. 
Also keep in mind that Foxconn,MSI,Biostar,asrock,ECS, Jetway. they all have SOME good boards but not all of them,Still something to consider and look into if your on a budget.

Now i know some people will disagree with me not saying MSI is top notch but they just have too many problems (MOSFETs failing,voltage regulation,overclocking issues,etc) now it isn't all of them that have the problem but i can't consider them top notch with all of the problems that have been reported. while the newer boards don't seem all that bad i still count some of the older boards also made by them. I include the older boards so no one gets mislead.(say they are looking for a older board and come across a post saying MSI is top notch but in reality there older stuff has there bugs)


----------



## erocker (Sep 11, 2010)

I've never really had a bad board. All of the best boards I've had have been Asus, though they have been all "higher end" boards. I had a DFi P35 dark that was an excellent board. Best mid-range board I ever had.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 11, 2010)

erocker said:


> I've never really had a bad board. All of the best boards I've had have been Asus, though they have been all "higher end" boards. I had a DFi P35 dark that was an excellent board. Best mid-range board I ever had.



I remember you posting about your DFI.

also OT but are you trying to break your addiction to TPU!?


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 11, 2010)

Likes:

Gigabyte
Asus
Evga
DFI(but been really quite lately  )


Dislikes:

MSI~Personal bad experience and many here have had troubles with tons of MSI products(HAWK's not included).
Jetway
Intel(really most of their boards suck)

Indiferent:

ECS~heard good things but havn't seen the results
Foxconn~Bloodrage what? More like Hyperage, beauty school drop out
BIOStar~hands down best P45 board ever(world record holder for FSB, 700 iirc) but havn't heard much else
Zotac~can make a killer mini-itx board but nothing else pops out
ASrock~another under the radar brand that barely gets notoriety
Abit~ 




3volvedcombat said:


> Ive seen poor people come to my tech shop, ask for ASUS RMA's on some of there old high end deluxe p5n board, or lga 775 board, and people have gone threw 8-12 RMA's, getting the same board back.
> Last board RMA'd from asus, litteraly came within inches of killing a working, it blew up, a actuall current traveled to a co-workers hand and made a huge bang. rediculas :shadedshu
> 
> MSI, They have been solid, but they make to much low end for my liking, for the price.
> ...



Funny Evga/XFX caters to the "gamer"
Gigabyte and Asus are fighting over whos the best
Everyone else just gets the leftovers


----------



## Kantastic (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm an avid Gigabyte supporter, 'nuff said.


----------



## Melvis (Sep 11, 2010)

For me it would be gigabyte, i have used gigabyte for the last 10yrs and i have only had 1 ever fail on me (AM2 board) Ive got two 10yr old boards here now and they still work like there new.

MSI would be my second choice, there boards seem pretty good to me.

Asus well no sorry, ive seen nothing but troubles with there boards, but thats probably course everyone uses them to overclock the crap out of everything on those boards lol

EVGA my m8 has one (Skt 775) and he says its the last EVGA board he will ever buy.


----------



## qubit (Sep 11, 2010)

Used to be Abit & DFI, but they're gone now. <sigh>

Now Gigabyte. I've got one and it's been nothing short of fantastic. Rock solid stability with high overclock, Ultra Durable 3, Dual BIOS & fantastic BIOS setup, among others.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 16, 2010)

DFI's lanparty series is DEAD they decided to focus on industrial mb's a while ago, 

but yeah, older news


----------



## rick22 (Sep 16, 2010)

monte84 said:


> Tough decision, but over the years i say i must have to lean towards MSI for an overall.



never had one and i would never buy one.......


----------



## btarunr (Sep 16, 2010)

In India aftersales service is best with Gigabyte. I've tried ASUS, Intel, and MSI before coming to this conclusion.


----------



## HUSKIE (Sep 16, 2010)

ASUS is the best for me.....


----------



## rick22 (Sep 16, 2010)

Dfi


----------



## btarunr (Sep 16, 2010)

rick22 said:


> Dfi



DFI doesn't make consumer motherboards anymore.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 16, 2010)

EVGA ftw


----------



## rick22 (Sep 16, 2010)

btarunr said:


> DFI doesn't make consumer motherboards anymore.



no shit....they were the best motherboards .........................................


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 16, 2010)

thats not were asking here sir...were talking about now not in the past


----------



## Frick (Sep 16, 2010)

Abit. Oh wait. 

I think I go with Gigabyte. I don't have a lot of experience with new boards, but my P35-S3 was awesome at everything, and at a decent price.


----------



## rick22 (Sep 16, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> thats not were asking here sir...were talking about now not in the past


i read it as asking for the best motherboard.......dfi was the best...sir


----------



## IamEzio (Sep 16, 2010)

Only GIGABYTE , the Best MotherBoards in the market


----------



## caleb (Sep 16, 2010)

Used to like ASUS but I started to really hate them after P5K Premium where RAID/IDE controller was a disaster. 
I never base any motherboard buys on a brand because I think all of them - similar spec boads - are same poop just some constructions turn out a bit better than others.


----------



## Jakeman97 (Sep 17, 2010)

Easy choice for me. Gigabyte!


----------



## Paintface (Sep 17, 2010)

Gigabyte , especially with DFI gone now

I stay far far away from MSI


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 17, 2010)

I like my new MSI board. Although my ASRock board had a great bios that was really user friendly. 

I wasn't too impressed with the bios on the last Gigabyte board I used. But it worked. Honestly the bios was about on par with a Foxconn motherboard I used for someone else's rig.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 17, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I like my new MSI board. Although my ASRock board had a great bios that was really user friendly.
> 
> I wasn't too impressed with the bios on the last Gigabyte board I used. But it worked. Honestly the bios was about on par with a Foxconn motherboard I used for someone else's rig.



the bios on Gigabyte boards is my personal favorite and Foxconn bios isn't that bad IMO.I like them better then the Asus boards i have used.I almost always have used gigabyte so i got to know the feel of the bios over time just like with the Asus. 

IMO if the board is built solid and has all the options i need/want in the bios(doesn't matter how it is setup aslong as it's there,i will learn the setup) then everything else doesn't matter

*by built solid it has to be stable and overclockable and reliable*


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 17, 2010)

I can say ASRock, for making solid budget boards, and ASUS, for the very good expensive boards, budget ones are a bit questionable. I've worked with some ECS, but I just can't like them, truth be told that it was with old sockets, but not enough features and there were more HW settings in jumper form than in BIOS option form. That pissed me off a little. Overall, solid and durable...but the cons keep them out of my favorites.
Never laid hands on a Gigabyte, EVGA, MSI, Jetway, Intel, Foxconn, BIOStar and Zotac (didn't even know they made boards, thx mlee49)...EVER...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2010)

yeah Zotac made some decent 7xx boards, but their X58 one is just meh.....crap


----------



## IamEzio (Sep 17, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> I can say ASRock, for making solid budget boards, and ASUS, for the very good expensive boards, budget ones are a bit questionable. I've worked with some ECS, but I just can't like them, truth be told that it was with old sockets, but not enough features and there were more HW settings in jumper form than in BIOS option form. That pissed me off a little. Overall, solid and durable...but the cons keep them out of my favorites.
> Never laid hands on a Gigabyte, EVGA, MSI, Jetway, Intel, Foxconn, BIOStar and Zotac (didn't even know they made boards, thx mlee49)...EVER...



Asus Doesn't made the X58A-UD9


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 17, 2010)

IamEzio said:


> Asus Doesn't made the X58A-UD9


And your point is...?


----------



## IamEzio (Sep 17, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> And your point is...?



that GIGABYTE expensive boards is better


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 17, 2010)

I think the Rampage III Extreme isn't that bad, I figure it's as good as Gigabyte's X58A-UD9, at a lower price. And that sounds biased, a lot.


----------

